# Grooming Shop Needs Help



## gracyrose (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi, I own two great salons in Central Florida (Oviedo and Casselberry), we are upscale and growing fast. I am in search of a great person who would like to be a receptionist in one of the salons. Love of Dogs is a Must!!! People skills, competent on a computer and eagerness to make clients happy a MUST I consider it a plus if you are familiar with grooming terms and know how to do nails Please e-mail me at [email protected] or call Kristen at 407-443-0448.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Nov 12, 2006)

I wish you were in Atlanta or even North Carolina. I'm currently training to be a groomer. Maybe if you listed your job listing with the unemployment agency it would help. Good luck finding the right person.


----------



## JMDALLAS (Jul 17, 2009)

SkyDreamer777 said:


> I wish you were in Atlanta or even North Carolina. I'm currently training to be a groomer. Maybe if you listed your job listing with the unemployment agency it would help. Good luck finding the right person.


Where are you in Cartersville? I live in Dallas


----------

